# Lt25



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

Nice rig. Man, I'd be scared sh-tless driving that. You Gheenoe guys have got some big ones. I bet you could steer it by leaning left or right.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

doubling the recommended hp................


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

Doesn’t putting that heavy of a motor on it defeat the purpose of having a gheenoe in the first place?


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

you are violating fl. law for exceeding the hp.....any accident w/ or w/o blame u are wide open to getting sued or your insur. co. declining your claim
never mind the ticket you will be signing. Lets say it an accident was your fault you have gone from careless rt. to reckless.

Most states have similar laws

Did you ever see what a prop does to the human body?


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Scary. That is like that shadowcast with the 40 too scary for me.


----------



## nautilott (Oct 29, 2017)

Here's one with a 40hp...looks like a blast but $h#t can happen real fast at that speed. That 50 should stir up some 'need for speed' endorphins.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Ali Bobba 2 said:


> I've run a Yamaha 50TLR for years and decided to make an upgrade. Will know more on numbers next week after rigging and prop play... Should move ok
> View attachment 58284


Nevermind the boat/motor - where is that Pho Cali place?!


----------



## taffrail (Dec 23, 2018)

yobata said:


> Nevermind the boat/motor - where is that Pho Cali place?!


Now here is a true thinking man.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Dang I like it! Lot of heat in here for a lil hp increase lol. If he wants to go fast let him go fast. 

Honestly what is more dangerous, a guy in a 350lb Gheenoe who knows his boat well with a lot of boat handling experience running 45? Or some guy with deep pockets/great credit, with a new 2000lb Allison with a 2.5L Merc ripping around rivers and lakes @90?

I had a 13' alum boat with a 30 tiller, I never killed anyone or myself.


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

For what it's worth. I have a friend who's dad had a Gheenoe with a 50hp tldi on it. He got caught in a suprise ,bad ,windy thunderstorm in the pine island area and the boat sunk. It almost costed him his life.Speed had nothing to do with it, but the extra engine weight probably didn't help in this situation.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

In the words of the great philosopher Forrest Gump. "stupid is as stupid does"


----------



## taffrail (Dec 23, 2018)

topnative2 said:


> In the words of the great philosopher Forrest Gump. "stupid is as stupid does"


Did momma say that?


----------



## taffrail (Dec 23, 2018)

BassFlats said:


> For what it's worth. I have a friend who's dad had a Gheenoe with a 50hp tldi on it. He got caught in a suprise ,bad ,windy thunderstorm in the pine island area and the boat sunk. It almost costed him his life.Speed had nothing to do with it, but the extra engine weight probably didn't help in this situation.


Ok, wait!!!! Does this little jewel have positive, permanent flotation? As in "Won't Sink"?


----------



## nautilott (Oct 29, 2017)

yobata said:


> Nevermind the boat/motor - where is that Pho Cali place?!


???, but,

https://www.tripadvisor.com/Restaur...e_House-Melbourne_Brevard_County_Florida.html


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

nautilott said:


> ???, but,
> 
> https://www.tripadvisor.com/Restaur...e_House-Melbourne_Brevard_County_Florida.html


That place is just OK - not good enough to dismiss the terrible service


----------



## nautilott (Oct 29, 2017)

yobata said:


> That place is just OK - not good enough to dismiss the terrible service


Yeah, been once and was good. Sister has been there enough to know it's pretty much hit or miss.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

Those things need some real stringers for that kinda power. Mine flexed in the center when I tried a 50hp yamaha.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Whew I couldn't imagine what that thing would do with a 50.... I will stick with my 25 and get there a couple of minutes after you do.


----------



## tjtfishon (Feb 9, 2016)

topnative2 said:


> you are violating fl. law for exceeding the hp.....any accident w/ or w/o blame u are wide open to getting sued or your insur. co. declining your claim
> never mind the ticket you will be signing. Lets say it an accident was your fault you have gone from careless rt. to reckless.
> 
> Most states have similar laws
> ...


I've researched this and found no such law in FL. I did find some states where such laws do exist, but none in FL. Can you provide a reference?


----------



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

Fwc website, just get new stickers that say 25hp haha


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

tjtfishon said:


> I've researched this and found no such law in FL. I did find some states where such laws do exist, but none in FL. Can you provide a reference?


fl. stat. 327.52


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

This is how those guys roll ... They know and accept the risks 

I may be lowering the horsepower on my classic do to to piss poor draft ...


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

noeettica said:


> This is how those guys roll ... They know and accept the risks
> 
> I may be lowering the horsepower on my classic do to to piss poor draft ...


and the public?


----------



## Israel luis (Nov 25, 2015)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Scary. That is like that shadowcast with the 40 too scary for me.


 I was the one that posted that Shadowcast 40hp, it’s my buddies. I have a 30hp etec on mine. Originally when I bought the Shadowcast, I had a 20hp.... I think I would rath watch frozen syrup drip than have a 20hp on that Shadowcast. Imagine I bought the boat with the motor and the motor lasted 1 trip because It was so slow, I almost unscrewed the motor and let it sink to the bottom of the ocean lol... any way my Shadowcast handles the 30 very well ( i have an 8gallon fuel cell on the bow) , and in fact I think it even balances the boat out perfectly. My buddies 40, handles the boat perfectly it’s not scary fast or sketchy, true 30mph + boat cruising. Not like half the people on this forum that swear their Shadowcast with a 20hp goes 30mph (I will bet money) because I barely hit 30mph with my 30hp etec and nothing on the boat lol. 
Main things are responsibility and confidence handling the boat, and in all honestly if it wasn’t because I am looking to buying a house I would slap on a 50hp tohatsu and let it ride haha


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2019)

nautilott said:


> ???, but,
> 
> https://www.tripadvisor.com/Restaur...e_House-Melbourne_Brevard_County_Florida.html


Was in there a few months ago had leave to many cats hanging around they were bring baited.


----------



## taffrail (Dec 23, 2018)

Israel luis said:


> I was the one that posted that Shadowcast 40hp, it’s my buddies. I have a 30hp etec on mine. Originally when I bought the Shadowcast, I had a 20hp.... I think I would rath watch frozen syrup drip than have a 20hp on that Shadowcast. Imagine I bought the boat with the motor and the motor lasted 1 trip because It was so slow, I almost unscrewed the motor and let it sink to the bottom of the ocean lol... any way my Shadowcast handles the 30 very well ( i have an 8gallon fuel cell on the bow) , and in fact I think it even balances the boat out perfectly. My buddies 40, handles the boat perfectly it’s not scary fast or sketchy, true 30mph + boat cruising. Not like half the people on this forum that swear their Shadowcast with a 20hp goes 30mph (I will bet money) because I barely hit 30mph with my 30hp etec and nothing on the boat lol.
> Main things are responsibility and confidence handling the boat, and in all honestly if it wasn’t because I am looking to buying a house I would slap on a 50hp tohatsu and let it ride haha


Everyone, even professional race car drivers have a lapse in concentration once in a while. When an unusual situation shows at the same time really bad things can happen. As the man said, is it worth it to get there 3 minutes faster. For those of you that think it is, and I am not saying you are wrong, I am saying make absolutely sure it does not happen to me or mine. Rated HP = covered, Over rated hp = you get to pay, insurance won't. At least Gieco...(Boat US) won't.


----------



## nautilott (Oct 29, 2017)

taffrail said:


> When an unusual situation shows at the same time really bad things can happen.


Amen...and damn quickly!
Half throttle(50hp Hat), Cayo 173, flat calm water - no wakes when the tiller extension separated. Next thing I knew, I was in the water contemplating the gator population of Lake Washington. S___ happens in direct relationship with speed over ground! Wear that kill switch lanyard.


----------



## 321nole (Jan 11, 2016)

nautilott said:


> Amen...and damn quickly!
> Half throttle(50hp Hat), Cayo 173, flat calm water - no wakes when the tiller extension separated. Next thing I knew, I was in the water contemplating the gator population of Lake Washington. S___ happens in direct relationship with speed over ground! Wear that kill switch lanyard.


eh, those are soy-boy gaders


----------



## nautilott (Oct 29, 2017)

Soy-boy???


----------



## 321nole (Jan 11, 2016)

nautilott said:


> Soy-boy???


https://rationalwiki.org/wiki/Soy_boy


----------



## nautilott (Oct 29, 2017)

LOL, but when you're in the water, anything over 6 or 7 feet(soy or not)has a big pucker factor...for me any way. I already know I'm on the 'soy side' when it comes to 'gaders'.


----------



## 321nole (Jan 11, 2016)

used to tube/wakeboard/ski in the lake all the time in high school, just young(er) and stupid back then...Id be lying if I said the pucker factor wasnt real now lol


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)




----------



## 321nole (Jan 11, 2016)

this thread took a hard left turn..probably not unlike a gheenoe with a 50 horse when it hits a ripple


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Funny thing is _MOST of the 50Hp Fanboys are Booze Cruisers ! 

Add that into the mix ...

Just sit back and watch ...._


"Everyone, even professional race car drivers have a lapse in concentration once in a while. When an unusual situation shows at the same time really bad things can happen. As the man said, is it worth it to get there 3 minutes faster. For those of you that think it is, and I am not saying you are wrong, I am saying make absolutely sure it does not happen to me or mine. Rated HP = covered, Over rated hp = you get to pay, insurance won't. At least Gieco...(Boat US) won't."


----------



## Israel luis (Nov 25, 2015)

noeettica said:


> Funny thing is _MOST of the 50Hp Fanboys are Booze Cruisers !
> 
> Add that into the mix ...
> 
> ...


 But then you’ll sit back and watch someone have some real fun .... LOL


----------



## Cut Runner (Jan 25, 2017)

I got no problem with it as long as your wearing a good vest and a kill switch, and using some of the thinkin' side of the brain


----------

